# NC or NW for asian skin?



## jadey_boo (Sep 24, 2009)

I have always used NC on my skin as I am half asian but I like to wear fake tan sometimes (from the neck down) as we dont have great weather where im living and for sum reason when I do my foundation just doesnt seem to blend well into my neck and jawline. My foundation for when im pale is NC 40 and it blends in perfect but when I put tan on I cant use that coz its too pale on my face but when I try NC 41/42 it just doesnt seem to look rite? Does anybody know what I mean? lol I was wondering if it was an NC/NW thing or something else?


----------



## chynegal (Sep 24, 2009)

when i am pale i am a nc 37 when i am tan i am a nw 45 i think nw has more a yellowing/organish color to it


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 25, 2009)

either try an nw colour or try and use bronzer to add colour to your face


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 27, 2009)

This whole NC  NW thing is so frustrating. Personaly, I am discovering that no matter how hard I try and no matter how much people say I should try NC shades, I just don't look right in NC shades.
So I say put on what makes you look right, you might have to change it up in the different seasons and you might have to hit up MAC for samples a few times. Try things and put on what looks right whether it is NC or NW.

I probably did not help you much, because I am in a similar boat, but I am leaning towards doing the above.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello,
I just came back from working in Beijing, China.  Traditionally Chinese women, like to appear "light". They embrace "white" skin. Every time I matched up the skin using NC's they didn't like the "yellow" look. They loved the NW's the best NW20-NW30 was their favorites. The more I looked at the NW's I liked the natural look on the skin. NC's or C's are just too yellow for Asian skin. Asian skin seems to have a mix of pink and yellow! Maybe that's why the yello appears un-natural.
Hope that helps,


----------



## Tete-A-Tint (Sep 30, 2009)

Interesting... 
I am Asian too; I wear NC 30 in Studio Sculpt or C 40 in Studio Fix. 
There is this other post in the WOC forum that raves for NC 45 as a 'magic' color... maybe try that the next time you're near a counter? 

I don't doubt that there could be something a little 'off' about a few specific shades, and across different foundations the shades are not perfect matches.


----------



## BebeGirl123 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have found that NC40 gives me a yellow base whereas the NW gives me a pinkish base which makes the rest of my body look un-natural b/c I am still tan from the summer. Needless to say, I have to use light bronzer on my face to even out with the rest of my body.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 30, 2009)

I would imagine that you might need to have different foundations for different times of the year or tans. It sucks, but we just don't stay the same color year round. An NW shade might work better for you when you're tan because of the warmth in those shades versus NC (neutral cool?).


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 30, 2009)

It seems to me that MAC has a pretty limited range of foundation and concealer shades, they're either too orange/yellow or too pink. I understand that some people are MAC die hards but I think you gotta step out of the box at some point and try another brand that fits your skin colour better.

I use an NC30 concealer but I can tell it's very slightly more yellow than my skin colour. I'm considering getting MUFE Face and Body because I've heard good things. I've only owned one liquid foundation which was a drug store brand, it was L'oreal True Match in W5 and it matched my colour perfect.


----------

